# Other Small Turnings Forum



## DCBluesman (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi folks.  This suggestion came from JohnPayton, but it is a sentiment expressed by others before John.  While this is the IAP and our focus is pen turning, many of you turn other small projects.  

Would you like to have a forum dedicated to *Other Small Turnings *such that there is one place to post and view this information?</u>


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 13, 2004)

You can just change the heading to "Show Off Your Work". Granted 90% of the work would probablly be pens, but I enjoy looking at anything that is made. Bowls, stoppers, pen stands, whatever, and I can look at it all in one place. I still want to see a FLUTE ! Anthony


----------



## vick (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree with the above SHow off your work sounds like a nice catch all.


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 13, 2004)

It is OK with me.  We all turn other projects too.  But I don't mind if they are mixed with the pens either.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 13, 2004)

I prefer Lou's/John's idea of having a different forum for projects other than pens.


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 13, 2004)

I would prefer a seperate forum.  I have nothing against the other types of turning and, occasionally, do them but I want to stay focused on pens!


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 13, 2004)

What next--------penturners and more. com
There are sites all over the internet for everything else.
Pens need a spot of their own.
As far as Yo-Yo's and stoppers they are kinda kin folks---turned on a mandrel--parts come from the same place. This is cool.
I turn a lot of different things and have never thought---Gee I would like to post pics of my new lamp over here.
Just my thoughts---where are my happy pills at????


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />What next--------penturners and more. com
> There are sites all over the internet for everything else.
> Pens need a spot of their own.
> ...



I agree pen only area with another for "other turnings".


----------



## KKingery (Dec 14, 2004)

I like the idea of a forum for other work.....besides, it's hard to pass off a duck call as a big pen!


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree with the "Show off your work" idea but I think that it should be restricted to pen related projects such as bottle stoppers , perfume atomizers , perfume pens etc. Generally anything that is turned on a pen mandrel not things like lamps , bowls etc. As someone else said , there's all sorts of other forums to show off that kind of work .
That's my $0.02 worth .


----------



## Gary (Dec 14, 2004)

Ditto!!


----------



## KKingery (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, duck calls are turned on a pen mendrel.....


----------



## Rick Prevett (Dec 14, 2004)

And bottle stoppers aren't...


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Well, duck calls are turned on a pen mendrel.....



I'll re-state my position -- <b>Anything</b> turned on a pen mandrel could be allowed since the same basic principles apply .


----------



## wayneis (Dec 17, 2004)

If it does not have ink its not a pen.  I thought that the IAP was about pens and writing instruments.  There's forums out there for everything else, why can't this organization be just about pens.

Stop and think, if we do bottle stoppers then we'll be the IABS

This is supposed to be an orgamization, not just a club about turning anything and everything.


----------



## penhead (Dec 17, 2004)

Being a bit nitpicking here, but guess that excludes pencils also then.

JohnPayton




> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />If it does not have ink its not a pen.  I thought that the IAP was about pens and writing instruments.  There's forums out there for everything else, why can't this organization be just about pens.
> 
> Stop and think, if we do bottle stoppers then we'll be the IABS
> ...


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Dec 17, 2004)

Well guys!  I'm just gettin' started into this group.  I did the introduce yourself thingy, mentioned watches, and Penhead sent me here.  I've seen enough in a short while to believe that the group's purpose is best served by keeping most of the site dedicated to Doulle40's "turned on a pen mandrel" limitation (although I didn't know wine stoppers were turned on a pen mandrel). I would have absolutely nor problem with a separate forum (or group of forums) dedicated to other small stuff.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 17, 2004)

No John, I said "I thought that the IAP was about pens and writing instruments"  But go ahead and nitpick all you want, some people get their kicks nitpicking everything that I say.

Wayne


----------



## penhead (Dec 17, 2004)

I do apologize to you Wayne, I by no means meant to be any sort of negative or disagreeable with you. I read all of your posts, and believe you provide good info, are an important benefit to this forum, and I value your opinion. I even agree with what you say - most - of the time. But that is not to say either of us is wrong, just different opinions.

You do say though, "if it does not have ink its not a pen" and "why can't this organization be just about pens"

Anyway, I apologize again, and hope there are no bad feelings.

Thanks,
JohnPayton



> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />If it does not have ink its not a pen.  I thought that the IAP was about pens and writing instruments.  There's forums out there for everything else, why can't this organization be just about pens.
> 
> Stop and think, if we do bottle stoppers then we'll be the IABS
> ...


----------



## wayneis (Dec 17, 2004)

John I guess I should have been more clear, I guess you have not been married for twenty years.  Thats the nitpicking I was refering to.   
Wayne


----------



## penhead (Dec 17, 2004)

Oops missed that..

but yep, almost...married nineteen years...which is why I just built a two story _shop_ in the back of the house[]

JohnPayton


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 17, 2004)

Beats a "Two Story House" a la George Jones and Tammy Wynette.  Sorry...getting ready for my karaoke show and brain already in song mode!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 18, 2004)

An Other Projects would be nice.  The level of talent here is fantasic.  We all share info and ideas.  You may be inspired to try some different turnings...[:I]


----------



## penhead (Jan 24, 2005)

There have been a number of new members in the last couple of months...


Thanks,
JohnPayton


----------



## opfoto (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree that there could be 1 forum for pens and another forum for other "pen-like" turnings. After all since Gore invented the internet there seems to be plenty of "space" out here.


----------



## penhead (Feb 3, 2005)

Since Gore made the statement that he invented the Internet...
...who takes claim for monikoring "Surfing" the Internet...??[?][]


----------



## Gary (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with Wayne on this one. If you are going to have forums for other turnings, then quit calling it the International Association of Penturners and penturners.org.


----------



## penhead (Feb 3, 2005)

Then to comply with that you are saying that there should be no posting of pics or exchanging ideas about anything except pens..??




> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />I agree with Wayne on this one. If you are going to have forums for other turnings, then quit calling it the International Association of Penturners and penturners.org.


----------



## Gary (Feb 3, 2005)

It is the International Association of Penturners is it not?



> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Then to comply with that you are saying that there should be no posting of pics or exchanging ideas about anything except pens..??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KKingery (Feb 3, 2005)

Pretty much looks to me like the poll results say it all.


----------



## penhead (Feb 3, 2005)

And if the poll showed that turning a pen was the only item that a lot of people had an interest in 
...then that should be all that is allowed...but my guess is that most people who have been acquainted with a lathe for more than a few months have tried turning things other than a two inch piece of cylindrical wood and would welcome a little help/instruction on increasing their knowledge of turning..


----------



## Gary (Feb 3, 2005)

Whew! Well you made your point. We can't accuse you of n ot having an opinion, can we?




> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />And if the poll showed that turning a pen was the only item that a lot of people had an interest in
> ...then that should be all that is allowed...but my guess is that most people who have been acquainted with a lathe for more than a few months have tried turning things other than a two inch piece of cylindrical wood and would welcome a little help/instruction on increasing their knowledge of turning..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

What about pen lights?


----------



## KKingery (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree John. - This is one of those topics that is gonna run like the logo linkback topic. Strong opinions, good reasons on both sides, etc....


----------



## Travlr7 (Feb 4, 2005)

OK folks, MIA CULPA. No more items that are not Pens or Pencils. You'll have to look at other sites for them.

Bruce


----------



## Lou (Feb 4, 2005)

I, for one, would miss seeing these other turnings.





> _Originally posted by Travlr7_
> <br />OK folks, MIA CULPA. No more items that are not Pens or Pencils. You'll have to look at other sites for them.
> 
> Bruce


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 4, 2005)

Agreed, Why would I want to go else where to look at other things, when we have many talented folks here that do other things besides pens. Just title it other. I'll look!

Anthony


----------



## GlennM (Feb 4, 2005)

This topic has quickly become a firestorm of opinnion.  I'll throw in my 2 cents and take cover.

I don't mind seeing other items.  To exclude letter openers, pen lights and magnifying glasses because they are not strictly writing insturments seems a little extreme to me.  They are similar or related items.  Many of the same techniques and equipment used on pens are used on these items.  I plan on turning a couple of magnifying glasses in the near future.  I would hope that I could share the picture with out the risk of being banned.  

I also feel that there has to be some line drawn.  I turned a nice ambrosia maple bowl recently.  I have posted the pictures on two other woodturning forums.  I will not post them here.  Why?  It has nothing to do with pen making.  Other than the lathe used, the tools and techniques are different.  

If a new forum is created for other turnings, I hope the scope is kept to similar items and not to general woodturnings (bowls, hollow forms, et.al)

Just my 2 cents.  Asbestos suit: on, Flame shield: deployed.


----------



## penhead (Feb 4, 2005)

No asbestos suit required Glenn - ok, I have mine on but just so I know where it is and won't lose it - we all have opinions and at worse case need to accept the fact that we just agree to disagree...

...what does count, or should count, is what the majority of members are interested in, and that is accounted for by placing your click in the poll on the first page of this thread...

...and consider this, in the past few months I have seen a number of items not related to pens come into the forums.  Pictures of items that I would/could find helpful when looking for a little inspiration when I find myself needing a bit of a break from making pens (or maybe through miscalculation or misfortune find myself without any pen kits). 

...and on at least one occasion someone posted a template of an item not related to pens that looked better than the template that I am using (*mental note:remember to ask that person for dimensions of egg template, Easter is coming)

...my point is, instead of doing a search and hoping you can find what you are looking for, or going somewhere else to another site to look for help, if there was one place set aside where turners who do wish to show off their other turned creations other than pens, then it would make it a lot easier to either subscribe to that forum, or ignore it by not subscribing

...agree or disagree - your vote counts..


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 4, 2005)

Just my opinion...[:I]

Complacency and repetition are the leading causes of accidents.[]

To turn other items allows for a fresh perspective.  

Different techniques force you to think it through, rather than just go through the paces...[8D]


----------

